# How do you exchange money when selling



## pineapple (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm selling my tort and have been educated on the shipping method but don't know how/what the money exchange would look like. I don't want to ship my tortoise and not get paid!

Advice?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 25, 2013)

PayPal.


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2013)

Not only my tort, but most anything I have gotten over the Internet has been Paypal. Then both parties feel safe.


----------



## pineapple (Mar 25, 2013)

So they pay me before it is sent, correct?


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 25, 2013)

pineapple said:


> So they pay me before it is sent, correct?



Correct.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2013)

First of all I find out appx. what the shipping costs are going to be, then I include that in the price of the tortoise and collect it all from the buyer through PayPal before the tortoise is shipped.


----------



## FLINTUS (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to collect my pets when possible, but if I have to receive by courier and the owner doesn't have paypal I usually pay half before and half after.


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 26, 2013)

When I have sold things, I usually take cash or a check. People worry about taking a check because "what if it bounces?" or "what if they cancel it before I can cash it?"


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 26, 2013)

Paypal. If you don't have an account it is easy to set one up. Safe and secure.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm old fashioned. I don't like PayPal or other electronic stuff and I am very small time. I prefer to just wait on a cashiers check or money order. This may lose me some sales, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## argus333 (Mar 28, 2013)

pay pal or postal money order if person does not have pay pal account.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been using Paypal for a while and it's alright but it does tend to favor the buyer if there is a conflict. Something to keep in mind.






Spn785 said:


> When I have sold things, I usually take cash or a check. People worry about taking a check because "what if it bounces?" or "what if they cancel it before I can cash it?" It is actually rather simple to avoid this, when you endorse the check write "without recourse" under your signature and account number. That way if the check does bounce, or they try and cancel it after you have deposited it, the bank gets screwed over not you. Though, as my grandpa always said, "Cash is better than trash."



Except for the part where most banks will not accept checks endorsed in such a way.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 29, 2013)

Paypal or Postal money order for internet transactions. Cash for in person transactions. There are too many ways to get burned when accepting personal checks. I always make sure that I have full payment (including shipping cost) in my account and clear or in hand before I ship the animals. There is a small handful of long time trusted tortoise friends that I don't worry about payment from, but all others I go by the rules.


----------

